# TESLA Wall Charge for Model S/X/3, 100D



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I am curious what the purpose is of purchasing a $500+ 100A wall charger and having it installed when it's being used at only 40A?

The basic Tesla charging system uses a 50A 240V outlet and charges at 40A.


----------



## No-Shorts-Electric (Apr 10, 2009)

*Conveyance*

TESLA has a standard on board charging system capable of accepting up to 48amps for use with a portable 240v adaptor or a 120v adaptor. It's for use on trips when you can't find a charging location or you’re stuck at a friend’s house after one to many drinks. Maybe someone would like to try out the Auto drive if you want to risk it as an option?

FYI: Customer was sold the idea of a fast charge however panel load size is in question. However if they choose to upgrade the main panel size they could go up to the 100amp breaker size but until then this is what they got to work with. I really like how they design this wall charger it can be set for a 15amp 2-pole or all the way up to a 100amp 2-pole. 

I guess if dont want to spend another $500 after spending that much for a new ride. One could in fact use the extension cord it comes with and add a NEMA 14-50 outlet. Don’t forget role up that power cord with you on the extended trip! Honestly the wall charger is the convenient way to go… 

Thank You, for reading my post. 
Scott


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I disagree, the 50A onboard charge is not only for when on trips. It's the standard charger that most Tesla owners have installed in their house. As Tesla says: "_Keep it plugged in to the outlet in your garage for daily use and bring it with you when going on a road trip._"

It's not just for cheap people, it's for people who are going to plug their car in all night no matter what, so the charge rate is more than enough. Or for people with smaller services that won't support 80+ amps.

BTW, are you an electrical contractor or some type of lineman as your profile states?


----------



## No-Shorts-Electric (Apr 10, 2009)

I agree I should remove the word cheap it sends the wrong message, I will edit that to be respectful.

To your question: Yes both lineman and yes I'm a state license holder or I wouldn’t take on the liability. Not sure why we are moving to that subject? I put out a post to see if anyone had any pros or cons after installing one of these TESLA wall chargers since it’s the first one I have installed. 

HackWork, Have you installed one of these fast wall chargers, do you have any pros or cons on this type of device? Based on your responses I don’t think you know that much about TESLA wall chargers and if you had you would be more helpful in answering the pros and cons question.

TESLA has a pretty good video on their website talking about the onboard charger and fast wall charger for those interested. Visit: tesla.com/support/home-charging-installation 

Quote from TESLA: 
We recommend the Wall Connector as the most convenient home charging equipment for Tesla vehicles. Permanently mounted to a wall or post, the Wall Connector can be installed both indoors and outdoors. A defining feature is the ability to be installed with any circuit breaker ranging from 15 to 100 amps, which allows the Wall Connector to be custom fit to almost any electrical system. 
We recommend installing the Wall Connector with a power output to match the on-board charger of the vehicle, typically a *40*, *60* or *90* amp circuit breaker. Technical details and estimated recharge speeds: This one is set at 40amps, 7.7kW, Model-X, 20 miles per hour of charge. The 100amp option has a 1-hour to 45 miles of charge.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

No-Shorts-Electric said:


> HackWork, Have you installed one of these fast wall chargers, do you have any pros or cons on this type of device?


 Yes, I have installed many Tesla wall chargers but far more 50A outlets, since that's what most people prefer. Residential electric vehicle chargers are a big part of my current focus.



> Based on your responses I don’t think you know that much about TESLA wall chargers


 Oh no? :vs_laugh:



> and if you had you would be more helpful in answering the pros and cons question.


 I was just curious why you installed something that, on the surface, makes very little sense to do. I asked my initial question to see if there was some hidden benefit that I did not know about. At this point, I have a feeling the customer thinks they are getting some type of advantage out of the wall charger, but actually aren't.


----------



## No-Shorts-Electric (Apr 10, 2009)

That was the same thing I was thinking when they asked me to install this wall charger. Before I installed it for this Model-X with the new P100a battery size which accommodates the on-board set-up for fast charge at 72amp. The Model-S and other Models have an on-board 48a charge capability. 
Honestly I must have read the manual on this thing three times to make sure I didn’t miss anything. Since the vehicle comes with a standard cord to connect with it will only allow up to 48a charge (1-hour/ 20miles). You need the wall charger to hit the fast charge at 72a mark. Truly I think that’s what the salesman talked them into, however there panel size cannot accommodate that size kW and at 40amp breaker size its maxed for this job. 
One thing is clear I found out if you install the wall charger it bypasses the on-board charging set-up. TESLA recommended it on in their manual and website. I guess to save the on board charger, added convenience or to allow greater fast charge capability bypassing the onboard charger.
If I purchased one of these TESLA Models I would add the fast charge device after reading the pros and cons and save the cord and adaptors for emergency use. However these TESLA are too small for me I will stick with my Big GAS Guzzling V8 truck. 
The average cost is $1.88 per mile charge they say for electric estimated. So if you think about it charging the car half way could cost you $150 or more on your energy bill depending how much you pay per kWh. 
The only advantage? It bypass the on-board charging-


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

No-Shorts-Electric said:


> That was the same thing I was thinking when they asked me to install this wall charger. Before I installed it for this Model-X with the new P100a battery size which accommodates the on-board set-up for fast charge at 72amp. The Model-S and other Models have an on-board 48a charge capability.
> Honestly I must have read the manual on this thing three times to make sure I didn’t miss anything. Since the vehicle comes with a standard cord to connect with it will only allow up to 48a charge (1-hour/ 20miles). You need the wall charger to hit the fast charge at 72a mark. *Truly I think that’s what the salesman talked them into*, however there panel size cannot accommodate that size kW and at 40amp breaker size its maxed for this job.


That's probably it. I often find myself having to show customers the truth about their products/installations because someone else fed them a line of BS.


> One thing is clear I found out if you install the wall charger it bypasses the on-board charging set-up. TESLA recommended it on in their manual and website. I guess to save the on board charger, added conveyance or to allow greater fast charge capability bypassing the onboard charger.


 I'm sure their first motive is to sell their product, second is so that they can say their batteries charge in a lower time than competition. I have not read anything that says there would be an issue with using the built-in charger or it's life cycle.


----------



## No-Shorts-Electric (Apr 10, 2009)

I haven’t seen anything either reducing the on-board charger life. This customer’s car accommodates the 72amp fast charge however the portable cord is rated at 48amp. 
Unfortunately for them there panel size cannot except above 40amp breaker size at this time. So basically in reviewing this install they are saving time and convenience bypassing the on-board charger nothing more. 
How did you feel about the breaker required, RCD Residual Current Device?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

No-Shorts-Electric said:


> So basically in reviewing this install they are saving time and conveyance bypassing the on-board charger nothing more.


As I said from the beginning, I don't see how they are saving anything, nor benefiting in any way other than a lighter wallet. 

I don't know what you mean by "saving time". And I think you meant convenience instead of conveyance, but I can't see how they are saving either. 

The onboard charger provides the same 32 amp / 7.7 kW as what you installed for the customer, and yields the same charge time.



> How did you feel about the breaker required, RCD Residual Current Device?


 I completely ignore that part. Let the British deal with that nonsense.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

No-Shorts-Electric said:


> How did you feel about the breaker required, RCD Residual Current Device?


Wouldn't that be for an outdoor installation only? :wink:


----------



## No-Shorts-Electric (Apr 10, 2009)

Agree, when I read that RCD device required. Must trip within 30ma got to be kidding me. 

Well if they want a panel upgrade they know who to call for the 100am fast charge option! They stuck with the 40amp option...

Thanks for reply!


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

No-Shorts-Electric said:


> Agree, when I read that RCD device required. Must trip within 30ma got to be kidding me.


And what are the specs of a GFCI? 

I.E. British = RCD
North American = GFCI :wink:


----------



## No-Shorts-Electric (Apr 10, 2009)

They say its for indoors or outdoors and can connect/ communicate with additional units, (up to 4) off the same breaker. Crazy right? how long will that take to charge...


----------



## No-Shorts-Electric (Apr 10, 2009)

GFCI and RCD I dont believe are the same...Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

No-Shorts-Electric said:


> GFCI and RCD I dont believe are the same...Unless I'm missing something?


I am afraid you are missing something, RCD and GFCI / GFI are the same thing.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

No-Shorts-Electric said:


> GFCI and RCD I dont believe are the same...Unless I'm missing something?


*LINK*


> A ground fault circuit interrupter circuit breaker (GFCI breaker in USA and Canada) and residual-current breaker with overload (RCBO in Europe) are devices that combine the functions of a residual-current device with a circuit breaker. They detect both supply imbalance and overload current.


Beat me too it Splatz!:devil3:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

No-Shorts-Electric said:


> Agree, when I read that RCD device required. Must trip within 30ma got to be kidding me.


30ma RCD would be the same as GFI devices meant to protect equipment and fire prevention, as opposed to GFCI which trip at 4ma-6ma for life safety.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

No-Shorts-Electric said:


> GFCI and RCD I dont believe are the same...Unless I'm missing something?


I will step in a moment due I used to live in France before and I am aware of UK system and French system .,

Unforetally both GFCI and RCD functionwise they are simauir but the setting that where it do split apart.

USA/ Canada system GFCI typically use two verison either class A or Class B 

The class A is more common in USA / Can side due it have tripping level at 6Ma 

The Class B is not used often and typically it called GF*P*E that is different beast due the tripping level is much higher useally in 30Ma range.
That is only used in specfic located per NEC or CEC codes. 

But for RCD if you are refering to the European side that regulations will varies depending on which location are at so I cant cover all the countries details. 

And yes the RCD's do have come in multi rating 10ma, 30ma, 100Ma rating it will varies on the location it used.

I live in Philippines now and most place here do not use the RCD very often unless it is spec'ed in our PEC ( Philippines electrical code ) ( yes we are useing modifed 11' NEC cycle ) 

The other issue is all the resdentail service in my area are 240 volts line to netural but larger one and commercal will use 240 volts ( both delta and wye connection ) or 415 volts or 480 volts depending on the connection . 

No-Shorts-Electric., 

I have talked and see what Hackwork been doing with Tesla charger and he done quite few of them so he is well versed with it. 

However I am not too crazy with onboard charger too I rather run it on wall charger much as possible.

I havent see full details on Tesla charger but I know our country verison wil be different than NA side will be. 

The only quriks as I am aware is the setting on wall charger some of the owner will find a way to speed up charging rates and I heard but not confirmed that some customer did damaged the breaker and other stuff along the way. ( useally by changing dip switch setting ) 

I know there is couple other guys in the Electrician Talk been done some Tesla charger too so they can chime in on that part.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> I live in Philippines now


I thought I detected a bit of an accent in your posts.:wink::vs_laugh:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The_Modifier said:


> I thought I detected a bit of an accent in your posts.:wink::vs_laugh:


HA HA .,, salamat ( thanks ) but don't let me send you a coconut fever to ya .,, :vs_laugh:


----------



## No-Shorts-Electric (Apr 10, 2009)

When I first seen that requirement in the TESLA wall charger manual "RCD required" I first thought it was the same as a GFCI/5ma. However after reading how they perform they are set differently omparing the RCD. I guess I could install a GFCI 2 pole breaker for the heck of it, haven't seen or heard anyone doing that. 

The wall charger has a built in rectifier, so one might say it's best to use the approved TESLA charger.

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## LeboElectric (Apr 9, 2018)

I love TESLA stuff ver neat.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

The chargers can be daisy chained together. So if you have like 3 cars but only enough power for one, one is the master and the other 2 charges are slaves. When one car is plugged in it gets all the power. If all three are plugged in, it charges at a slower rate split between all three. (Does that make sense?) Also, unless your charger is different, the support 240 and 277 volt (277 requires a neutral and a dip switch setting change. And they don't support 208 volts...i think). But there's no 120 volt setting on these chargers. I just installed one today [emoji14]

In the photo I posted is shows 277 and 240 options for the settings. No 208 or 120. I'll have to read the manual next time I do one lol 



No-Shorts-Electric said:


> They say its for indoors or outdoors and can connect/ communicate with additional units, (up to 4) off the same breaker. Crazy right? how long will that take to charge...


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

